
DragonflyBSD, 4.8-RC available - tiffanyh
http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/commits/2017-March/625576.html
======
saghm
Not directly related, but has anyone here successfully gotten Gnome (3) to
work on DragonflyBSD? I've tried several times over the past few years (dating
back to 4.2, I think), and despite pretty much all other DE's working fine for
me, I've never gotten Gnome to start up properly; GDM just hangs on a black
screen instead of starting up, and when I try to manually start it with SLiM
and the require .xinitrc, I just get a message saying "Oh no! Something went
wrong" and then get sent back to the main login screen. I've never had trouble
getting Gnome to start properly on FreeBSD on the same machines that I've
tried this on, so I've never been able to figure out why it consistently fails
for me.

------
xemdetia
Where does DragonflyBSD win right now? I haven't looked into it and seen a
place where it fits.

~~~
tiffanyh
I too would like to see someone more verse in the nuances of the various BSDs
answer this question, but I'll give it a go.

DragonflyBSD is:

\- focused only on x64 architecture

\- has an extremely small but exceptionally talented team of developers

\- has it's own unique filesystem called Hammer (and work is being down on
Hammer2 which is a complete rewrite)

\- Network performance is particularly good with Dragonfly [1]

[1]
[https://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~sephe/perf_cmp.pdf](https://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/~sephe/perf_cmp.pdf)

Edit: typo

~~~
Drakonis
The benchmark's accuracy is debatable, as it does not put all parties in even
ground[1], nor it list in detail everything used for all systems beyond
Dragonfly BSD.

[1] FreeBSD's nginx port does not have a functional 'reuseport' compilation
flag, which greatly impacts its performance in the benchmark, whereas Linux
and Dragonfly BSD do have it in a functional state.

